# Casting Alumilite???



## jttheclockman (Feb 1, 2013)

This question came up on another forum and being I do not use Alumilite I thought I would ask here. When you people mix this do you use containers with the recycle code #5 as does Silmar???


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 1, 2013)

I still use the #5 but I am not sure it is necessary.  I just buy the same cups because they are cheap and more durable during vigorous stirring.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 1, 2013)

Code is irrelevant with Alumilite.  You can even mix it in a styrofoam cup if you want to!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks. I will pass this info on.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 2, 2013)

The only cup you SHOULD NOT use for Alumilite is paper cups and DAMHIKT.  I will soak right through the paper leaving a ring on your bench if it sets for more than a few minutes.


----------

